# Dealing with a rural postal carrier



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

My mailman is about the laziest woman I've ever seen. She doesn't close the door on my mailbox, even in a rainstorm, so my mail gets soaked. Sometimes my mail gets blown out because she didn't shut the door. Other times I just don't get my mail and who knows what happened to it then. She races down our little dirt road at an abnormal rate of speed and you can hear her coming from down the road as she skids to a stop in front of each mailbox on the route. Although I couldn't prove it, I believe she even HIT my mailbox at one point, uprooting it and sending it flying into the ditch. The mailbox was standing one minute while I was out in the garden, I walked around back, heard her skid to a stop outside and a big thud, and when I walked around front she was gone and my mailbox was in the ditch.

I need to resolve this situation, but I want to do so in a decisive victory that will not result in a long, drawn-out feud. I've already asked her several times to please slow down and make sure she closes my mailbox, but it resulted only in attitude. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Two thoughts...
- try honey. Maybe a tip and/or treats in the mailbox etc.. along with a note to please, please get a grip. Repeat.

-try vinegar. Report her to her supervisor and ask that the problem be solved from that end. Come with specific instances and wet mail.

Possible results:
- you give her treats and it works and she becomes a good carrier that looks out for you.
-Waste perfectly good treats with no change.
-Supervisor fixes the problem and your life is good.
-She just gets ticked off and you never see your mail again.. at least not in one piece.

Life is just annoying, isn't it. I know it is not a 'big' thing, but it can just get under your skin. You have my sympathies.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

is the box on th edrivers side or does she have to reach through the vehicle?

have you tried pulling in th eway she does and put yourself in her shoes for a while...
my dad was a mailman and his policy was to close them twice and then go ahead if they didn't stay closed.....some were so hard to reach,he couldn't reach them to close..sometimes they would be open when he arrived and the vehicle was so close that they wouldn't raise..... ask her if there is anyway you can make it easier on her to reach your box..........


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Get a PO Box and have all your mail forwarded there.......


----------



## SuburbanHermett (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow! Make a complaint with your Post Master/Mistress. It might be a pain but could you get video of her driving/delivery? Pictures are worth a thousand words. Maybe get your neighbors to complain too?

Sorry you are going through this, we've had a couple doosies ourselves...but none of them ran over our mailbox!


----------



## Hawkfamily (Jul 13, 2004)

Great answer, chickenista! You've done some problem solving before!

I don't have answers. I just wanted you to know that you're not alone. geesh.
We'll see the mail delivered whenever she feels like it, it seems, which isn't more than 3 days a week. Now, apparently, she picks the mail up at the post office every morning. (making it seem to them as though she's delivering it, too). But, she isn't. We'll get a HUGE stack on Tuesday, not having seen her since Thursday. And, forget Fridays. 
She also leaves our box open enough so that the ratbird starlings nest in there around this time of year, using our newly shredded mail for their nest.
We've had no resolve on these matters ourselves..... 
She has not, yet, knocked the box over, but I'm not hopeful that it wouldn't happen.
Good luck!
(definitely, calmly and professionally, file a complaint at her head office. That's what her manager would expect you to do.)


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Ernie said:


> She races down our little dirt road at an abnormal rate of speed and you can hear her coming from down the road as she skids to a stop in front of each mailbox on the route.


Ernie,
I'm picturing the mailman from the movie _Funny Farm_ with Chevy Chase. They pretty much just saw a cloud of dust and heard a cackling laugh when the mailman came by.

I'm sorry you're having to deal with this in real life. Our mail carrier, also a woman, is just fine. She calls if she has a package that won't fit in the box. If I am home, I go meet her at the road. If I'm not home, she takes it back to the post office and leaves me a note. Best wishes for solving the problem.

Blue


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

According to our mail carrier,they have to scan a sticker that was put on the mailbox every day to prove they were actually at the house. Don't know if that is part of the rural system, tho. It's a barcode sticker. Obviously not the same in Canada, tho 

anyway. I'd set up some form of video camera focused on the mailbox to see what she actually does. If she's trying to close the door, but it doesn't stay closed...that's one thing. If she doesn't ever try...that's another kettle of fish.

Speeding down the road can be seen on a video camera, too. It's really pretty easy to mount a nanny cam sort of system up. Or just a video camera on a timer set to run when she's expected.

Have you spoken to any neighbors about her? If you can find out if this is something that more than one of you sees, then you have a case to go to her supervisor with. The supervisor needs to know it's more than one person that is being affected. And it would keep the mail carrier from taking it out on YOUR mail.


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd rig up a spring, so that the mailbox self-closes.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I think I'll go home and put a few more jars of Jam in the mailbox - you all make me appreciate the wonderful mail carrier I have.

Cathy


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Bruenor said:


> I'd rig up a spring, so that the mailbox self-closes.


hmmm. Or put the hinge on the TOP of the box. Easy fix maybe.

oo! or maybe one of those door closer things for screen doors?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Bolt a piece of angle iron or flat iron to the front of the door and let it hang down below the bottom of the door so that the weight of it will self close the door. The carrier will have to open the door to fill the mailbox which should also send the message that you asked her to close it but instead you had to make it self closing.

Is this carrier a regular rural carrier or a contract carrier?


----------



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

The Postmaster usually takes complaints of mail tampering very seriously, especially from within, I would/have confront(ed) the mailperson about your complaints and let them know that if it doesn't stop or if there is anymore trouble that you will make sure that not only will her immediate supervisor know whats going on, but THAT person's supervisor will know. 
The mail carrier I was having problems with was found to be stealing medications from residents at the VA home, they arrested her with their guns drawn while she was working her route!
The Post Office doesn't mess around with stuff like that.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Lots of good suggestions. I guess I'll try honey first. Then if problems persist I guess I'll have to escalate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, mailboxes have to be approved by the postal system. If you make any modifications that aren't approved, you might not get your mail delivered at all if the person delivering the mail wants to be a real horses butt. 

.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Not sure about self-closing, check your regs. Here they aren't allowed by code because of the "danger" to the mail carrier getting the lid smacking into their arm. 

I have a mail carrier who is on limited duty and can't leave the vehicle...which means she doesn't leave packages and we have to go pick them up...except that she leaves them in her vehicle for days so you wait an hour in a line over and over. Very annoying when it is plants! She even does this when my car is in the driveway and she sees me walking toward her...just zooms off. After a while, I stopped her when I know I'm getting a package by standing in the street! After all, she has to write out the little brown ticket. Ugh.

So anyway, honey didn't work for me so I went and made a couple of complaints. Now they send another truck with packages down our street every few days after they build up back at the post office. With someone who CAN deliver a package!


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

That's a tough situation sometimes when you're dealing with rural carriers. I've met nice ones and plain miserable ones. You can file a complaint with the postmaster and see what happens. Rural carriers have a different union than city carriers, and I know they get away with alot at the expense of the postal customers. See what happens with a complaint. If it continues set up a veido camera to record her actions. Make sure your box is in good shape and operates well and is of the proper height from ground level. Also make sure when talking to the postmaster that you mention she may be not delivering your mail; this is taken seriously. When she leaves she may just take your mail for a ride and upon returning just lay it at the sorting case for the next day. Nobody checks what the carriers bring back. I know, I worked for the Post Office for 21 years.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

At our house in the burbs, the mail carriers are on foot with a big bag over their shoulder. They park their car at one point and walk part of the route. For years we had a carrier that refused to bring the boxes out of the car. She prepared the 'you have a box or registered letter' notices in advance and left those, so that you HAD to go to the PO to get your box, and you had to go again and again. We didn't get better service until she retired. I complained about her many times over the years. It never did any good.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

If the honey does not work I would talk to the postmaster and explain to him/her that your box does not get closed.Have the postmaster inspect you box to make sure it is the right height,etc.You should then expect better service.You can also get a form from the postmaster to send in to the district manager to make them aware of the problem.They must give you this form if they want to or not.I am a retired postal worker and I have seen results from this.You usually get results from talking to the postmaster.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Ernie- check out these two items-
A locking mailbox that drops the mail into a bin, where it won't get blown away or be subject to the weather
http://www.heartlandamerica.com/browse/item.asp?product=mailguard-secure-maibox&PIN=25368&GUID=FC2F62ED-C419-4A44-8E9F-1044BD2579B0&BC=S&DL=SEH2

A mail alarm that tells you when the mail arrives:
http://www.heartlandamerica.com/browse/item.asp?product=wireless-mail-alert&PIN=79348&GUID=FC2F62ED-C419-4A44-8E9F-1044BD2579B0&BC=S&DL=SEH1

A nice 4" speed bump about 30' in front of your mailbox could be entertaining the first time she zooms up...


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

We had this problem about 10 years ago, the mail person would never shut the mailbox door. We installed a mailbox with a lock, that way the mail person could only slip the mail though the slot. We have had no more problems.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Info on mailbox requirements:

http://www.usps.com/communications/newsroom/localnews/tn/tn_2008_0826_DR.htm

http://ezinearticles.com/?USPS-Mailbox-Requirements&id=1376519


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Two suggestions if you do complain. 

First, do it is writing. If you even THINK the local postmaster might not deal with the problem mail the complaint to him with a return receipt to show he got it.

Second, make sure you give details. Don't just say such as _door on my mailbox, even in a rainstorm, so my mail gets soaked. Sometimes my mail gets blown out because she didn't shut the door. Other times I just don't get my mail and who knows what happened to it then._ Say things like _on 3 MAR 09 I discovered my mailbox open and the mail scattered on the ground. On 2 FEB 09 my mailbox was open and the mail was damaged by rain._

Ok three things, make sure the local postmaster knows if you are not made happy you will move up the chain of command.

edited to add. I have always had any of my mail problems cheerfully corrected once I contacted the local postmaster.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Ernie...are you on MY mail route??? lol I have the same complaints as yours. I tried all of Chickenista's solutions, with no results. The women in the post office, including the postmaster are very nice and very helpful, but said the delivery person has always been like this and nothing they say or do makes any difference...so why don't they fire her or put her in the office and let someone else deliver? Got me. :shrug:

Also, one time she crammed five packages in there so tightly I thought I was NEVER going to get them out without dismantling the box...and then left the lid open so they were rained and snowed on! I ended up ripping two of them to get them out, and the rain had destroyed the senders' addresses on three of them, good thing I didn't need them for anything.

I figure it's just another small town idiosyncracy I have to get used to, lol.


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

BlueberryChick said:


> Ernie,
> I'm picturing the mailman from the movie _Funny Farm_ with Chevy Chase. They pretty much just saw a cloud of dust and heard a cackling laugh when the mailman came by.
> 
> I'm sorry you're having to deal with this in real life. Our mail carrier, also a woman, is just fine. She calls if she has a package that won't fit in the box. If I am home, I go meet her at the road. If I'm not home, she takes it back to the post office and leaves me a note. Best wishes for solving the problem.
> ...



"All lickered up by the time he gets to you..." That is one of my fave movies! heheehhe

Ernie- I don't have a suggestion to the open door, but for the running over the mailbox... My parents had a driver who hit their box and the neighbors box across the way all the time. They were going through mailboxes like crazy, so the people across the street put in one of the ones on a spring base- cost quite a bit, but works. My dad's solution- he sat on the porch and video taped. Dad put a tin of homemade cookies, the video tape of him hitting the mail box, and a note that politely (really it was polite) asked him to be more careful with their box. They haven't had a problem since :shrug:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your problem.
I have the BEST rural mail carrier that a person can ever have~!
Case in point. I was at work, the mail carrier came put the mail in the box and saw I had 2 horses loose in the front yard (Miniature ones) a mama and her baby. He stopped rounded both of them up and put them back in their pens~!!!!! WAY WAY beyond the duty of any mail carrier.
The next day I was home and I made sure I was there and went and thank him very very much.~! Come to find out he had horses himself.~!
Note: In my avatar THAT is the mare that was loose with her baby in front yard.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

My grandpa once told me that back in the early 1920s, a skunk placed in the mailbox would hop right in the mailman's car when the box was opened. I wouldn't know if a skunk would still do that.


----------



## ThreeRivers (Nov 26, 2008)

I had three foster children at one time. All special needs. Each one on medications and other medical supplies that we had to get from a particular pharmacy out of state. 

We received the packages for about 2 years with no issues whatsoever. Then our long term mail carrier Brenda retired. The new lady was missing about half her marbles. She would not leave the package in our box. Even though the box was big enough for three of said packages. I would have to drive 20 or so miles to the PO to get it. At least once a week I would find a piece of my mail in the road where she dropped it but did not bother to pick it up. She pulled up on three different occasions during or after a rain and slid into my box knocking it down. 

Two of the children received SSI checks. I found one about twenty feet from my box almost a week after it was due to be here. In the ditch. 

I noticed that for years I used to get a steady stream of mail. It was extremely rare not to get anything. Maybe one day every couple weeks. But I talked to my neighbors and it seemed they had the same issue. This seemed to fall on Saturdays especially. So we sat all day three weeks in a row and she was not coming by at all. If we left something she would say "well I came by before you put it out" Which was hard to believe seeing as how I put it out the night before LOL

We complained. Several neighbors complained. The boss could care less. She rear ended a school bus and either transferred,retired or whatever. The next person was good as gold just like Brenda.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Complaints and Assistance

How to Contact Customer Service
For general complaints and assistance, customers may contact the United States Postal ServiceÂ® as follows:
* Telephone
Call 1-800-ASK-USPS (1-800-275-8777). Customer service representatives are available to take your calls during the following hours:
o Monday through Friday from 8:00 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. Eastern Time (7:00 a.m. to 7:30 p.m. CST)
o Saturday and Sunday from 8:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. Eastern Time (7:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. CST)
o Postal Holidays - closed (2009 Holiday Schedule)

Telecommunications Device for the Deaf/Teletypewriter (TDD/TTY): Call 1-877-TTY-2HLP (877-889-2457) Hours of Operation -
o 7:30 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. Eastern Time (6:30 a.m. to 9:00 p.m. CST) Monday through Friday
o 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Time (7:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m. CST) Saturdays
o 9:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Time (8:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m. CST) Sundays and Holidays (2009 Holiday Schedule)

* Email

1. Go to www.usps.com and click on âCustomer Serviceâ at the bottom of the page
2. Click on âEmail Usâ
3. Type in the required information
4. Click on âSubmit.â

You should receive a response within 24 hours.

* Write
Customers may write the Postal Service to express a concern and to request assistance. In order to receive the best possible service, it is recommended to send your correspondence to the Consumer Advocateâs office at the following address:

Consumer Advocate
475 LâEnfant Plaza SW, Rm. 10433
Washington DC 20260-2200


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ed Norman said:


> My grandpa once told me that back in the early 1920s, a skunk placed in the mailbox would hop right in the mailman's car when the box was opened. I wouldn't know if a skunk would still do that.


:rotfl: :rotfl: Oh, stop! Ow, my back :rotfl:


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I had to chuckle a bit at the reference to the Chevy Chase movie, cause that is our carrier to the hilt! we ALWAYS say he's just like that mailman....and it's really bizarre to hear him slam on the gas...hit the breaks....slam on the gas again, leaving a dust trail. he is nice, tho, and I really like him. it's the gal that subs on his day off...whoa! she is just like your gal. one day she threw (yes, threw) a package on the bench in front of the garage in the rain. now....if she took the minute to drive up the driveway, I figure at least she could have beeped to let me know said package was being tossed. the next time I saw her, I opened the door and said 'that is NOT my mailbox'. (as she was tossing another package. heck...I don't even get many packages, it's not like I'm a pain in the toot allllll the time) third time, I called. I admit that I have a bad temper sometimes, so honey wasn't even on my mind. solved the problem immediately.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Our experience so far has been good. In town the one person sorting mail would cram our stuff in the box and bend the heck out of it. Our carrier here is sweet. She came back one day because the one day a neighbor didn't have mail and that was not normal--she made sure she only gave us our mail and not the nieghbor's too. We had a box and she sat and waited 10 minutes before leaving--we were not home and our cars were not here but she thought maybe our son was home. She even called the postmaster to make sure it was ok to leave a card in our box to pick the package up--she was so worried about us getting it. I leave her eggs in the mailbox with a note "free to a good home" and a day or two later she leaves a note. One day I out fresh out of the oven cookies in the mailbox and she left a note thanking us for those. 

The sub carrier was like the one on Funny Farm--the old car comes barreling up the road dust flying, screaching brakes, gravel flying when she leaves. She is nice but in a hurry. 
That was a funny movie by the way.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Ed Norman said:


> My grandpa once told me that back in the early 1920s, a skunk placed in the mailbox would hop right in the mailman's car when the box was opened. I wouldn't know if a skunk would still do that.


I'm not sure a skunk from the 1920's would be able to jump anymore.


:icecream:


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Ed Norman said:


> My grandpa once told me that back in the early 1920s, a skunk placed in the mailbox would hop right in the mailman's car when the box was opened. I wouldn't know if a skunk would still do that.


How'd he get the skunk *IN* the mailbox?


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd go straight to the post master. If that doesn't fix it, well than I'd go over them. I don't know if you heard but postal jobs are next on the chopping block, so if she wants to keep her job than she'd best do it right! 

I should have asked, have you tried talking to her first? Maybe I missed it?

I too, thought about the mail carrier on "Funny Farm" when I first read it. Guess we'll all start to worry when you break out the camo .


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> How'd he get the skunk *IN* the mailbox?


Country kids used to be able to do anything. 

If I had to, I would get it in a box trap, hold that up to the mailbox and open the door, then close the box once it went in.


----------



## kim Allen (Jan 10, 2008)

I think we might have the same postal carrier. Lol Ours is a women also and does not close the door!!! She also leaves hateful notes if someone has our address wrong! Its their problem not mine. She also use to turn her big truck around in my husbands grandparents yard and leave big ruts. When his grandmother asked her about it she went to the postmaster and told him to ask her to put gravel out in there yard for her to turn around!!! It ended in his grandmother having to call the head office in washington I believe and they had to resolve it. THey by the way live on a dirt road with a driveway right across from them so all she had to do was pull in and back out but that was too hard for her.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

My son is a rural carrier and he told me he has to get out of the car all the time to put mail in mailboxes that are so overgrown with brush or decrepit (leaning, etc) that he can't reach them from the vehicle. Over all he loves his job, and the one thing he doesn't want to happen is for his postmaster to get a complaint on him, so he goes out of the way. 
So, if you're getting bad service, call the postmaster.
Most of them will do their best to fix it. But, once a carrier has their probation time in, it's almost impossible to fire them.
Unless they were stealing or holding (not delivering) your mail.

Now Fed Ex- requires a signature or a waiver on file. 
I used to get lots of packages through fed ex and would check online to see if the package was on the truck for delivery that day. One day I kept looking out for my package, said it out for delivery, I was home all day, and the next I see the driver had posted that I was "not home for delivery". I immediately called the depot and told his boss, I am most certainly home and have been all day! Within a half hour the driver came back around and left my package, without me even signing for it. I guess he thought he'd lie about it, and just leave for the next day. Didn't work that time.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Knock on wood, but we've never had a problem with any delivery service, mail or otherwise. What has been a problem is a theft ring that was caught operating here stealing checks and identifying info from mailboxes. If we have a really important piece of mail, either DH or I take it to the local post office and mail from there. We've had our same mail carrier for almost 20 years. DH plays golf with him and he and his family are good friends of ours. I hate to see him retire, but overall we have decent mail service in this county.

Good luck with whatever approach you take Ernie. Hope it's resolved soon.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

Wow, I need to go tell my mail-lady how wonderful she is.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

In many, many areas the rural mail cariers are NOT employees of the postal service - they are contract carriers. They put in a bid contract each year and the local post office selectes the lowestbidder to deliver the mail for the enxt year. compl;aining to the post master probably will not accomplish anything if your rural carrier is working on a contract.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

goatlady said:


> In many, many areas the rural mail cariers are NOT employees of the postal service - they are contract carriers. They put in a bid contract each year and the local post office selectes the lowestbidder to deliver the mail for the enxt year. compl;aining to the post master probably will not accomplish anything if your rural carrier is working on a contract.


So if it is a contract carrier, and complaints to the Post Office do no good, THAT is when you put a skunk in the mailbox!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Our mailperson will not take mail out the box that is placed there to be mailed, SHe just puts the incoming mail on top of it. She also only comes 2-3 days a week. We get big piles of mail or none at all. If you stand out at the box to hand her some mail, she drives past you. I tried honey. I put fresh baked cookies in the box for the mailwitch, uh, I mean, mailwoman. We stopped getting mail period. When I complained, she said she couldn't deliver the mail because something was in the box. After complaning locally and gettting no change, I complained to Washington. She managed to get herself together after that.


----------



## RemysMama07 (Mar 18, 2009)

BlueberryChick said:


> Ernie,
> I'm picturing the mailman from the movie _Funny Farm_ with Chevy Chase. They pretty much just saw a cloud of dust and heard a cackling laugh when the mailman came by.
> 
> I'm sorry you're having to deal with this in real life. Our mail carrier, also a woman, is just fine. She calls if she has a package that won't fit in the box. If I am home, I go meet her at the road. If I'm not home, she takes it back to the post office and leaves me a note. Best wishes for solving the problem.
> ...


*ROFL I pictured the same thing!

I had problems with my mailwoman, too, and I complained. That's when I quit getting my bills until they were two weeks pas due. So, I complained again. Now I get my mail on time and she's fairly decent. I did get POed the other day when my son was sleeping and she honked to get me outside - our neighber has a pit she's scared of, so I cut her some slack on that one.*


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

chickenista said:


> Two thoughts...
> - try honey. Maybe a tip and/or treats in the mailbox etc.. along with a note to please, please get a grip. Repeat.
> 
> -try vinegar. Report her to her supervisor and ask that the problem be solved from that end. Come with specific instances and wet mail.
> ...



Sorry, but I have to disagree with you on this one. She should NOT have to bribe a carrier with sweets to get adequate service. 

First call the Postmaster, if that doesn't resolve the problem, put it in writing, if that doesn't call the Postal Inspection Service. 

Go as far up the chain as you need to, including the Postmaster General, if no one from the USPS will help you call your US Senator, that will work.

Lazy, stupid people like this one are one reason the Postal Service is going into the dumper.


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

oh gosh! I hate hate hate my mail person. 
We've been here 6 years, and gone thru 5 mailboxes. Each time we replace them, the mailman has a fit - to low, to high, to far forward, to far back, to close to neighbor mailbox. We go weeks without mail each time becuase of him. Good gosh - it's the middle of winter - 4 feet of snow - we will fix it proper in the spring!!
This last time, it got knocked down on mon night, by Fri night it was back up - no mail on SAt - he returned it all to sender!!! Calling the post office did no good, I worked my way up the chain of command to one above his supervisor at the regional level, but nothing came of it. By law, they need to hold it for 10 days, he held it for what, 3 days? and got quite snotty with me when questioned. All I wanted was an apology.


----------

